
I've Had Enough and Today Everyone Has the Phoronix Premium Experience - iberinger
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Premium-For-Everyone-Today
======
spangry
Phoronix is great for quickly getting up to speed with what's happening in
core / desktop linux development. I tried using it with an adblocker
exception, but the pages loaded so slowly or not at all (because the adserver
was overloaded or something). Adblocker went back on after that.

I really want to subscribe for a year, but the only option is a recurring
subscription through paypal. Yes, yes, I know I can just go in to paypal and
cancel the recurring subscription (once I figure out where it is). But I have
this weird paranoia that canceling in paypal will also cancel my premium
access.

Michael, if you're reading this, I have a few suggestions on how you might
increase conversion rates to premium:

\- Offer non-recurring annual subscription

\- Make it easier to sign up for premium. Instead of having to create a forum
account first, why not have it run the other way (or both ways)? Someone hits
the premium button on the front page, enters their email, password and payment
and that's it. Afterwards, they can optionally choose a forum nickname.

\- Consider offering forms of payment other than paypal. I always feel a
little dirty after using paypal, and avoid them if I can. Bitcoin would be
nice (maybe through one of those intermediaries that shields you from BTC
volatility risk).

------
gurraman
Having someone close suffering from being burnt out: please be careful. It
will hit you like a hammer from nowhere and can cause irreparable damage if
you do not take it seriously.

Lets hope people donate a little today to relieve Phoronix of some of the
preassure.

------
devin_lane
Did not realize Michael works on that 100+ hours a week. Totally insane.
Thanks for all the benchmarks and Linux info -- $35/year for you :)

------
minaguib
I work in ad tech, and indeed some areas and experiences are less-than-
optimal, especially in RTB.

Unless the site owner is selling highly-custom take-overs, skins or other non-
standard formats, ad interference with site content and layout is almost
entirely eliminated via the use of iframes.

~~~
sleepychu
I consider iframes to be basically the most egregious ad insert.

~~~
cmdrfred
You are being downvoted because you can make iframes seamless[0]. Unless you
are looking at the source you won't even know it's an iframe.

[https://jsfiddle.net/yms8ftyw/1/](https://jsfiddle.net/yms8ftyw/1/)

~~~
true_religion
seamless="seamless" doesn't do anything in any browser.

~~~
cmdrfred
Thanks, I saw it in a Stackoverflow answer and while it did nothing in Chrome
or Firefox I thought It might of been there for IE or something.

------
cbowal
google cache link:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:w1Pctj...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:w1PctjlAtUgJ:https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php%3Fpage%3Dnews_item%26px%3DPremium-
For-Everyone-Today+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk)

------
gavinh
Unfortunately, the Premium Experience was an HTTP 504 in my case.

~~~
eugeneionesco
Yeah, but the site loaded very very fast, didn't it?

------
pzone
Is Phoronix Premium required to post in the forums?

------
cbsmith
Anyone know what ad network failed?

------
CamperBob2
I've been surfing around on the (slow) site for about two minutes now, and I
still can't tell exactly what "Phoronix" is. Having the short attention span
typical of my folk, at three minutes I'll close the tab and move on.

~~~
yarou
Interesting.

You couldn't spend more than 3 minutes on the site, yet I'm sure you spent
plenty of time coming up with your (in your mind) witty comment adding no
substance whatsoever to the conversation.

~~~
CamperBob2
More of an indirect way of suggesting that basic presentation and marketing
skills are more important than whoever runs the site evidently thinks.

~~~
gojomo
Only if the site wants short-attention-span users. If they want such users to
move on, their presentation is win-win!

